# Protection Plans On Rv



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Has anyone purcase a Protection Plan beyond the manufacturers warranty? If so, was it worth the money paid (i have been offered 7 years, $1500 approx for parts, towing, etc). please advise.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we bought one.The peace of mind makes me happy. Now that our one year warranty is gone, I am really glad we did it. Time will tell if we'll need it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We bought one too and glad we did...Our 1 year warranty is up and anything can go wrong...just ask PDX Doug about his refrigerator on the road to Zion


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

It is always worth the money paid if you end up covering the principle in repairs. We did not purchase an extended warranty back in 2004. If we had, I would have lost $1500 over 3/1/2 years of ownership (no claims would have been made). We rarely (if ever) purchase any extended coverage on anything.

Randy


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

There are those that will say extended warranties are a waste of money and that may be so, but we purchased one, 1200.00 for 7 yrs of coverage, and even if we never get to use it, I feel better knowing we have it.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

We bought the extended warranty. Figured that we were going to be keeping the OB for at least the 7 years, so one fridge... what ever... will make it worth it. If not, the peace of mind will!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- let me rock the boat --

Statistically speaking Extended Warratnies are a total waste.

First -- take the 1200 dollars that you would have normally spent and put it in a Mutual fund and make money on it...

Second -- most exteded warranties still charge you -- on top of the 1200 -- approx 50 dollars per incident...

Third -- historically -- 87% of folks do NOT recoup their costs .... Consumer Reports says that Extended Warranties are the largest fleecing of RV, Automobile and Consumer Electornics in America.

Fourth -- most extended warranties have hidden wording the precludes many items that need replacing...

Fifith -- even if you had to buy a NEW A/C, NEW fridge, and NEW Stove and maybe even a NEW Hot Watre heater -- you still ain't paid more then the 1200 ...

and just to break even you will have to spend at least 1200 just to break even ...

and if you put that 1200 in a mutual and make a mere 8% for 7 years -- that means that the warranty cost you 2056.94 !!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, thank you for responding. My husband and I were thinking the same thing. We agree with you, ghostly, but sinc it is our first purchase, we wanted to make sure. I agreed with you on the 1st, 5th and he, my husband, agreed with you on 2nd, 3rd and 4th. Paul, my husband, has never used a extended warranty ever and that is basically what I said, put the money in a savings account to use just for that. I thank you so much for answering our nagging mind questions and actually putting it in writing for us to see. Thanks everyone..



Ghosty said:


> OK -- let me rock the boat --
> 
> Statistically speaking Extended Warratnies are a total waste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> Hey, thank you for responding. My husband and I were thinking the same thing. We agree with you, ghostly, but sinc it is our first purchase, we wanted to make sure. I agreed with you on the 1st, 5th and he, my husband, agreed with you on 2nd, 3rd and 4th. Paul, my husband, has never used a extended warranty ever and that is basically what I said, put the money in a savings account to use just for that. I thank you so much for answering our nagging mind questions and actually putting it in writing for us to see. Thanks everyone..


Better yet.....negotiate the price of the EW way down to a reasonable $500 as I did.

EW's are big money makers for the dealers so there is a huge margin to be negotiated down if you only ask and hold to your number ($500).

IMO, we received peace of mind and a nice deal for our EW on our OB.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> EW's are big money makers for the dealers so there is a huge margin to be negotiated down


I've never been impressed with dealer-offered extended auto warranties. Too expensive and don't cover enough.

So, I've cut out the middle-man. There are direct owner-purchased EW's that are true bumper-to-bumper for roughly what the dealer will charge. For our last two vehicles these have paid for themselves (big time in one case, and within "peace of mind" on the other). About the only thing they haven't covered was a failure of a rear-view mirror heater (glass isn't covered).

Like everything ... buyer beware!

Ed

P.S. I haven't seen a similar "good" plan for RV's. I agree with the previous poster that the appliances are (with the exception of the fridge) relatively inexpensively replaced, thus not a good reason to get a policy. Water leaks would be a great reason, but my understanding is that most RV policies exclude water damage.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> OK -- let me rock the boat --
> 
> Statistically speaking Extended Warratnies are a total waste.
> 
> ...


Exactly. And to make it even worse most people finance the cost of warranty.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

fspieg said:


> OK -- let me rock the boat --
> 
> Statistically speaking Extended Warratnies are a total waste.
> 
> ...


Exactly. And to make it even worse most people finance the cost of warranty.








[/quote]

After working in the car industry, I heartily agree and rarely buy these warranties. 
Darlene


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

FTR, I only buy EW's on expensive auto's ($35K+) and my RV's. The only time I strayed from this thinking was during the purchase of my very expensive (at the time) Sony 55" HDTV. That one only cost me all of $200 which was nothing compared to the TV price.

Peace of mind if worth alot to some people.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> FTR, I only buy EW's on expensive auto's ($35K+) and my RV's. The only time I strayed from this thinking was during the purchase of my very expensive (at the time) Sony 55" HDTV. That one only cost me all of $200 which was nothing compared to the the TV price.
> 
> Peace of mind if worth alot to some people.


I'm with you on this... expensive toys + Samsung 64" HDTV...peace of mind...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

On top of the EW for our expensive toys, I always make sure they are transferrable. On no less than 3 occassions of selling either a truck or RV, the balance of my transferrable EW was a main selling point to the new owners. Peace of mind for them if you will on a private party used item purchase.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got one and It will last me 7 years. I am gonna keep the camper that long. I probally would not buy another one cause Ghosty is probally correct. I would rather take a course in RV repair and fix it my self, I would probally do a better job anyhow...


----------

